# Director, Emergency Preparedness and Response Westfield State



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

This position is for BOTH WSU and Holyoke Comm. Coll. I may have to trim the hell out of it to post it. Use the below link if the posting is short and you are interested.

Director, Emergency Preparedness and Response
Institution:
*Westfield State University*

Location:
Westfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/30/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Director, Emergency Preparedness and Response

Job Description:
Campus Title: Director, Emergency Planning
State Job Title: Director
Department: Administration and Finance
Job Code: HA6000
FLSA Status: Exempt
Funding: State Funds (7115-0100)
Bargaining Unit: APA
Supervision Received: Director will report directly to the Vice President for Administration and Finance of Westfield State University (WSU), and will receive oversight from the Vice President for Administration & Finance at Holyoke Community College (HCC) as well.
Supervision Exercised: Will supervise part-time clerical staff.
Salary: $74,000 to $80,000, commensurate with qualifications and experience. *

*General Statement of Duties:*
The Director of Emergency Preparedness and Response is an institutional position that is responsible for the overall emergency management efforts at WSU and HCC. The Director will lead the Emergency Response Teams on both campuses and lead efforts in emergency mitigation and preparedness, training, policy and procedure development, response and recovery for matters related to students and employees. The Director's time during normal working hours will be split with 60% of hours dedicated to WSU and 40% to HCC, with WSU acting as the employer of record. The Director will present a clear list of projects to accomplish at each institution, each semester. The Director is expected to be a 24 hour on-call responder to major emergencies with evening, weekend and extended hours as needed.

*Duties and Responsibilities: *

Manage, operate and maintain the Emergency Operations Centers (EOC) as described in the Emergency Response Plans of both institutions; serve as the Emergency Response Director for WSU and HCC in campus-wide emergency situations.
Work closely with the WSU and HCC Directors of Public Safety (Incident Commanders) and the campus Emergency Response Teams in implementing response plans.
Coordinate, develop and implement all aspects of the WSU and HCC Emergency Operations Plans (EOPs), reviewing and revising the plans annually; develop and maintain campus-wide departmental emergency plans and continuity of business operations plans.
Lead in the coordination, design, and implementation of regularly scheduled (semester) emergency training drills and exercises, including tabletop, functional and full-scale exercises. Coordinate activities between the two campuses for maximum benefit to each institution.
Prepare and coordinate after-action reports and other emergency documents following emergency exercises and major emergencies.
Develop and facilitate emergency response training for all campus members.
Work with Communication Directors to develop and maintain emergency preparedness websites, informational materials, and other educational outreach for faculty, staff and students at each campus.
Coordinate regular testing of the WSU and HCC Emergency Notification Systems.
Coordinate with the WSU and HCC Directors of Public Safety, the Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency (MEMA), State Police, Regional Hazardous Materials Team, and the Cities of Westfield and Holyoke as necessary to plan and respond to emergencies.
Work with local, state and federal agencies in developing shared resources and MOUs for assistance in emergency situations.
Conduct and chair regular Emergency Response Team meetings on each campus.
Act as the primary resource for issues of emergency risk management pertaining to emergency planning, mitigation and preparedness.
Prepare and submit annual budget proposals, and manage the administration of the approved emergency management budgets.
Perform any related duties as assigned by supervisor.
*Non-Essential Duties:*


Conduct public presentations and speeches at schools, special events, civic organizations, etc. (including television, radio and/or newspaper interviews or appearances) which would benefit the public's safety and enhance the awareness and preparedness for any potential emergency / disaster threat to the communities.
Initiate the submission of grants when appropriate, and coordinate any grant activities related to emergency management.
Attend local and State Emergency Management meetings sponsored by the Cities of Westfield and Holyoke, the Mass Emergency Management Agency (MEMA) and other federal, state and regional entities.
Maintain communications with other higher education emergency managers.
*Requirements:*
*Qualifications:*


Bachelor's degree required; in field related to Emergency Management preferred; Master's degree preferred.
At least five years (5) emergency management or equivalent experience required. Experience in higher education environment preferred.
Certification in ICS levels 100 to 400.
Proven success in responding to, coordinating, and leading emergency response.
Working knowledge of local, state and federal regulations, requirements and best practices relative to emergency response preparation, planning and operations on a university campus.
Experience in developing programs, policies and procedures relative to emergency management.
Experience in delivering effective training and education programs.
Effective written and oral communication skills.
Travel between Holyoke Community College and Westfield State University is required.
*Additional Information:*
*Disability Accommodations**:*
Westfield State University understands that persons with disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance regarding disability accommodations, please contact the Office of Human Resources at (413) 572-8106.

*Background Check**:*
Employment at Westfield State University is contingent upon a background check that is satisfactory to the University. Failure to provide written authorization for a background check will nullify the offer of employment.

*
Application Instructions:*
An online application is required with the following documents attached:


Cover letter
Resume
Contact information for reference providers*
Unofficial transcript of highest degree
*The online application form provides space to list references.

*Application Deadline*: Review of applications will begin July 27, 2018. The job will be open a minimum of ten days, and will remain open until finalists have been selected.

_NOTE: If you need assistance completing your application please contact our online Help Desk. The link to the help desk can be found at the top of the page via Contact Us. _

_*Westfield State University provides equal access to employment opportunities for all applicants, regardless of race, color, creed, religion, national origin, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, gender expression, genetic information, marital status, age, disability or veteran status in compliance with all applicable laws, regulations and policies.* _

_*To apply, visit https://westfield.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=100696* _

_jeid-eaff80520879d842bf2f74d7e0d63096_










*Application Information*
Contact:
Westfield State University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/1266515


----------

